# Which cab for djent?



## Tuur (Sep 25, 2010)

At the moment I'm using a peavey valveking head + cab but with the 7string it sounds a bit sloppy. So I'm thinking about buying a new cab that can give me a really good djentsound. I've heard/read that orange is very good for the low sounds so for know I'm thinking of buying a PPC 412. Now, my question is: stick with the orange or are there other cabs in the same pricerange (around 800 euro) that can give me an equal or better sound for djent?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 25, 2010)

To be honest I think your pickups+EQ would play a larger role than say a cab would


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 25, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> To be honest I think your pickups+EQ would play a larger role than say a cab would



^+1,000,000,000...unless your cab just sucks completely to begin with.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 25, 2010)

Buy a PPC 412 regardless.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Sep 25, 2010)

Tuur said:


> At the moment I'm using a peavey valveking head + cab but with the 7string it sounds a bit sloppy. So I'm thinking about buying a new cab that can give me a really good djentsound. I've heard/read that orange is very good for the low sounds so for know I'm thinking of buying a PPC 412. Now, my question is: stick with the orange or are there other cabs in the same pricerange (around 800 euro) that can give me an equal or better sound for djent?



Orange PPC412 all the way, best cab on the market in my opinion along with Mesa Standard(oversized) cabs. but i like the Oranges a little more. lots of midrange and very thick. what pickups are in your guitar btw and do you boost? as mentioned before, these kinda factors make a pretty big difference as far as tightness and overall tone.


----------



## Tuur (Sep 25, 2010)

warlock7strEMG said:


> Orange PPC412 all the way, best cab on the market in my opinion along with Mesa Standard(oversized) cabs. but i like the Oranges a little more. lots of midrange and very thick. what pickups are in your guitar btw and do you boost? as mentioned before, these kinda factors make a pretty big difference as far as tightness and overall tone.


I have 2 EMG Active 707-TW in a schecter hellraiser C7. I don't boost. 
I also prefer an orange, tested one and it sounded insane, but maybe an engel, diezel, mesa, ... sounds better for djent?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 25, 2010)

I think you'd benefit most from throwing an OD pedal in the front of your amp to boost your high gain channel. This will really tighten things up for you and will make a much bigger difference in reducing the sloppyness than a new cab.

Looking into an orange cab will probably benefit your tone and might clean up the sloppyness but the OD is SURE to make a drastic improvement. I say get a nice OD pedal (Ibanez TS9 or TS808 or Maxon OD808-- If you want a budget OD many people swear by the Digitech BadMOnkey) and then upgrade to a PPC212 or 412 later on.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Sep 25, 2010)

Tuur said:


> I have 2 EMG Active 707-TW in a schecter hellraiser C7. I don't boost.
> I also prefer an orange, tested one and it sounded insane, but maybe an engel, diezel, mesa, ... sounds better for djent?



your amp, guitar and pickups are definitely in good order for tight 7 string tone. but if you are set on a new cab, which is understandable as the VK cabs are not the greatest, i would certainly go with the Orange and not look back, especially if you already know you like the way it sounds. its warmth and its strong, thick mids will make that Valve King sound huge and punchy as hell. but regardless of the cab, i recommend an OD pedal to boost ur amp with and not only will u have have super thick tone coming out of the Orange cab, it ll also be super tight. i second the Digitech Bad Monkey, great OD/boost pedal for super cheap. in my experience i find that OD pedal+high gain head+V30=plenty of djent/metal potential


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2010)

warlock7strEMG said:


> Orange PPC412 all the way, best cab on the market in my opinion along with Mesa Standard(oversized) cabs.



I got nervous when I first read this but then I read the Recto bit and it was all better, lol.

 
To the OP, buy a new Head! By far the most important part of your signal chain. Then sort your pickups out. Cabs are easily the second biggest factor in your tone, but for Djent it's not tone you want, it's tightness.

You can get a decent high gain head for under 800 EUR used. I got offered an ENGL Powerball recently for about 500 quid, I'll see if I can get in touch with the guy if you want.


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2010)

Correction, it was a fireball.

Shows I'm not an ENGL fan really :-S


----------



## MrRedRaider (Sep 26, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> To be honest I think your pickups+EQ would play a larger role than say a cab would



I disagree! In his case anyhow.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd get a new head first.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Sep 27, 2010)

Fun111 said:


> I got nervous when I first read this but then I read the Recto bit and it was all better, lol.
> 
> 
> To the OP, buy a new Head! By far the most important part of your signal chain. Then sort your pickups out. Cabs are easily the second biggest factor in your tone, but for Djent it's not tone you want, it's tightness.
> ...



i disagree....i mean i would definitely upgrade to a 5150/6505 or something in that vein in the future, but with an OD boost and a good cab the VK will give him the kind of tone hes lookin for without an issue. and if he does feel the need to get a new head down the road then he ll already have everything else for a complete rig


----------



## mhickman2 (Sep 27, 2010)

I loved my bogner custom 4x12. I actually picked it over the orange. The bogner had more bottom end, more warmth, but still cut through the mix very well. I used it with an ENGL Invader and that was IMO the best djent tone I ever heard. Love the oranges, but love the bogners more.


----------



## Alekke (Sep 27, 2010)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I think you'd benefit most from throwing an OD pedal in the front of your amp to boost your high gain channel. This will really tighten things up for you and will make a much bigger difference in reducing the sloppyness than a new cab.
> 
> Looking into an orange cab will probably benefit your tone and might clean up the sloppyness but the OD is SURE to make a drastic improvement. I say get a nice OD pedal (Ibanez TS9 or TS808 or Maxon OD808-- If you want a budget OD many people swear by the Digitech BadMOnkey) and then upgrade to a PPC212 or 412 later on.




+1

also, I would go with another head. VK is not quite djenty, especially without boost ... more crispy than djenty.


----------



## loktide (Sep 27, 2010)

although i utterly despise how the word djent is spreading, i'm going to be helpful 

the orange pp412 is indeed a good choice for getting VERY tight and punchy lows and a clear projecting higher-midrange. this works very well for low tunings, and especially if you're after that metallic 'djent' sound.

although i must say, i honestly wouldn't spend too much money on a cab since i always play through whatever is provided in the backline at gigs. acoustics at rehearsal spaces are utterly shitty in most cases anyway, so i honestly don't see the point in worrying about the perfect cab just for band practice.


----------

